# what type of feed for angora goats?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i've been reading alot about angora goats but the only thing i have found about feed is one source said "18% protein" the other said "bagged feed mixture for sheep and a lamb feed with (cocco---?) to prevent (cocco---?)"

:whatgoat: :hair: :GAAH: :? :sigh: :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope someone can answer that for you ...I have the boers and don't know the answer...to the Angora's..... :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Generally speaking, fiber goats can be fed like other goats. You should feed a good quality hay. Fresh water, of course. I've heard that protein that high can cause the fiber to be coarse. So, I'd go with a little lower, 12% maybe. Be sure it has copper, so if you feed a sheep feed you'll have to add it. Generally, the fiber follicles are formed in utero, so feed your preggy girls well. Are you having fun yet? The best fiber is probably from wethers, they don't have anything else to do, lol. The buck wool is probably not usable, it will smell like him. And the girls, if they are making babies and feeding them have all that in addition to the wool. So, keep that in mind and don't be frustrated.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I think cocco may refer to coccidia??? just a thought.. I could be entirely wrong


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

naturalgoats said:


> I think cocco may refer to coccidia??? just a thought.. I could be entirely wrong


 You are correct in that.

I am not a Angora breeder but I have helped judge and things. The Angora goats really do need a higher protein becaue of the fiber. They are best to eat Alphalfa hay as it is higher in protein and things. They still need the same mineral as all the other goats, and DO NOT get one for goats/Sheep. If you have it already I would get one that is for GOATS and mix them to use up what you have. The Sheep does not have the Cooper that goats need. Sheep can not have much as goats need it.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks


----------

